# best time to take clen?



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

has anyone tried taking clen before bed so not to suffer with sides as much?

last time i took clen i done the full dose in the morning

but on work days i could really feel hot & suffer from my face flushing through the day.

writing at work could be a pain aswell.

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ive heard a dose in the morning and then late afternoon , try to stay away from night time


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

It has a long half life so it does not really make too much difference when you take it.


----------



## tree frog (Apr 3, 2008)

I take half does first thing then second an hour before training as I get a good buzz off it, which enables me to increase the intensity of my work outs....must admit I struggle to sleep on it though!!! Usually find the side effects die down after first week


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I always take it before bed...

has to be pretty much just before you plan on going to sleep though... ive gotten a bit eh-hem distracted before and had trouble getting off to sleep afterwards lol.

for me at least, it means i sleep through the worst of the shakes.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

When cutting for my show's this year, i took it first thing in morning on empty stomach, then did my cardio. Then took it 15mins prior to working out at night, and cardio after it.

Yeah its got a long half life, but i found it better results this way.

Geo


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

First thing in the morning. I believe the active life is around 30+ hours?


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

The earlier you take it, the better sleep you can get.


----------

